# TT-S Ring Pics.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

This are the first picture's of a TT-S on the Nordschleife i came across.

Hans.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Are these audi shots or lucky 1st customers? :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Still dont think the bottom one works.

Orange does look good.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Any times posted yet? Nothing official I bet.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Not that i know of.

Hans.


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

I want one!!!!


----------



## audi08bry (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn those TTS look nice... But I still have love for REGULAR TT... But damn! :-| :mrgreen:


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

White is starting to grow on me


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*TT-S Roadster.*










Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dont like the yellow one :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

This TT-S have also a black exhaust valance.










Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2008)

R5T said:


> Hans.


i think its looks stunning in brilliant black.... the grey sline in this pic what colour is it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can't see the shape on the black thing - its like looking at a blob


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

rodo said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Hans.
> ...


Likey a lot! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

-


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R5T said:


> [Hans.


Shame thats not in one of the better colours ie red or sprint - it would have been a real good photo.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

R5T said:


> Hans.


Bucket seats and a roll cage, nice 8)


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

Found on ringbilder.de

It's me and my brother (and me pointing "hey look somebody's taking pictures over there")


----------

